# He lost some teeth and now won't stop licking



## Kirsi (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi!

My baby is 7 years old and otherwise happy and healthy. But unfortunately almost a month ago, during the annual teeth cleaning, the doctors decided to pull out some of his teeth (the small front teeth). 

He then took antibiotics for 5 days, week after that the gums got inflammated and he took antibiotics for 7 days again. We then went to a check-up about a week ago and they said everything is fine.

He seems also fine - he eats, plays, sleeeeeeeps  BUT often he stops whatever he is doing and just starts licking himself, the air, his toys, our blanket, us. 10 minutes later he stops, until next time.

Should I go to doc again? Or is it normal that after losing the teeth he feels a bit uncomfortable and licks? 

Anyone ever experienced this with their little ones?


----------



## Kirsi (Oct 31, 2012)

I really would appreciate knowing how to make him more comfortable.

So worried mommmmy


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump - hope someone with experience will respond  .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Try not to worry , the gums may still be a tiny bit sore , hugs .


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

A month isn't really that long after tooth extractions. It takes awhile for the gums to "tighten up" again. I expect he isn't feeling pain, just an awareness that something isn't as it used to be. While I believe it's always ok to ask a vet should you have any questions, my instincts say his behavior may stop in a few more weeks when the gums have completely healed. But don't hesitate to ask your vet; it's a reasonable question.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My daughters yorkie licks everything (even the air) also, but he hasn't had any tooth extractions. The vet just says its a "habit" he started before we got him and we have tried to break him of it. Him licking his feet and legs has caused yeast infections on his skin. We have gotten rid of the infection since we have had him, but still have to fuss at him almost every night to quit licking something. He has licked some of his stuffed toys so much, they are completely bald where he licked. 

Hopeing for you that it's a part of the teeth extractions and not a bad habit forming.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just one thought here--sometimes when the front teeth are extracted it causes the tongue to hang out more---and more saliva would fall forward. Maybe he is just trying to clear it up w/licking. But still ask your vet!


----------



## Kirsi (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for answering.
I'm a bit more calm now 

It's true that since he lost the teeth, his little tongue tends to stick out.
I don't think I can anyhow help him about that though 

I just really hope he is not in pain anymore.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*All The above posts make good sense.*
*GIve it awhile- if you will feel better talk to the vet.*
*Your Just a careing good mommy! We all worry I Know that now-Iam Normal.*
*Good Luck!*


----------

